# Received This Today



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all

Ive deviated from my Omegas and bought this on the Bay.

Any info welcome regarding age etc etc, well anything really. I like it and its going to be my everyday wear watch. Pictures dont do it justice. Took me a while to work out that the crown wasnt knackered and you had to unscrew it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

theres lots of info out there regarding these boktoks/vostoks.......roy has some although not this one on the sales site


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

AMPHIBIA!

My first ever watch - Love 'em!

31 jewel automatics for pennies; they are one of the best beaters ever.

Good buy...

Can't see whether yours has an 'SU' marking on the movement? If so it's pre '91, or thereabouts. If not, or if it has a 'RUSSIA' marking, it's post '91, roughly.

I remember when Roy had them for about Â£30, with a decent leather strap.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Your one (retro 72) looks like the blue dial version of the "Marines Divers" made in the USSR in the 80's, "Antimagnetic" and "21 Jewels" in the cyrillic alphabet above the 6 o'clock, Caliber 2416, 21 jewels auto. :yes:

The signature words under the 6 are "Made in the USSR" in cyrillic alphabet - this also indicates that although it is the same watch as the one made for "Divers of the Marines", unfortunately it's not actually a military issue. Amphibia case, good to 200m if seals ok. The bezel should look like the one on the boxed version Chris has posted, red and black markers. 

Floppy crown syndrome - takes getting used to eh? :lol:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

chris l said:


> Can't see whether yours has an 'SU' marking on the movement?


Look at the last picture upside down. It says "SU" :tongue2:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

one of my 1st watches still have it mine has the picture of a dolphin on the back and different hour hand.










bowie


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

mel said:


> The bezel should look like the one on the boxed version Chris has posted, red and black markers.
> 
> Floppy crown syndrome - takes getting used to eh? :lol:


Time to get the Umbro paints out me thinks  and yes, floppy crown syndrome is an affliction not to be mocked


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

does anyone have a strap that will fit as the one on it was knackered. Genuine strap please to fit an ape's wrist


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Great watches, I bought one from Roy many years ago, gave it to my son & he trashed it :cry2:, the little sh*t


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Our Host - Uncle Roy - certainly used to have genuine Boctok SS Bracelets for these, I got a couple for ones I have a while back. Not the nicest bracelet I've ever seen, but it is the real deal and signed as it should be - and ISTR quite reasonable. :yes:

Leather, I suppose black with chrome buckle would be best - but that's just me. Chrome/SS = black, Gold = brown. What about a blue leather to go with the dial? I have one blue dialled watch with that and really do like it, search on the bay should get a cheap enough blue one the right size. :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wonderfully odd watches Vostoks, chea as chips but tough as old boots & the wobbly crown is IMO just part of their charm 

I`ve got 10, most of which are over 20 years old & still going strong, I`ve got 2 on bracelets...

This is one is Russian & seems to suit the watch well..

*Boctok,`Сделано в СССР`cal. 2416 21 Jewels,c.1980s?*










I don`t know where this bracelet comes from but again it seems to suit the watch...

*Vostok Amphibia, cal.2416b Automatic, 31 Jewels.*










The other 8 I have on Roy`s `HDN` straps which IMO are a bargain at Â£3 (available in black, Navy & olive) check second from bottom of the page.... Heavy Duty Nylon :rltb:

*Vostok Amphibia cal.2409 17 Jewels, c.1980s*












Vostok Generalskie cal. 2414A 17 Jewels










*Vostok Albatross (Amphibia case) `Radio Operator`, cal2409A*










Vostoks can become quite addictive


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wonderfully odd watches Vostoks, chea as chips but tough as old boots & the wobbly crown is IMO just part of their charm
> 
> I`ve got 10, most of which are over 20 years old & still going strong, I`ve got 2 on bracelets...
> 
> ...


There's someone on eBay offering a Vosok (on a Buy It Now) for Â£135 which seems a little steep to me!! :blink:

I've had a few of thes watches & agree with all the comments so far - for the money these are cracking watches :thumbup:

In fact this thread has made me want one !


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Most of the old style case amphibian vostoks sell for around $60 on the net, can be cheaper if you dont mind taking it off before you go diving. I love 'em.

They have brought out a few more expensive models but that still sounds steep.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:cry2:

why did I let it go


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> :cry2:
> 
> why did I let it go


I don`t know but I`m sure glad you did 

If I ever decide to flip I`ll let you know* :wink2:

* Unless of course you carry out your threat....



pg tips said:


> Remember we busted you down to zero when you got too big for your boots last time.
> 
> We can do it again! h34r:
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Mac, do you find any particular movement in your Vostoks is more reliable, or runs better than any other?

I ask as my 2416B runs a little slow (loses ~5mins a day), and just wondered if this was a 'feature' of the 2416B, and other movements were any better?


----------

